# تحويل الماء الى وقود بالطاقة الشمسية



## fagrelsabah (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

استخدام جديد للطاقة الشمسية

قبل ان ابداء الشرح احب ان اكتب سبب وضع هذا الموضوع 

و هو سؤال احد الاعضاء بالمنتدى لى عن مواد او محاليل او طرق اخري للحصول على وقود الماء

ولهذا السبب تم وضع هذا الموضوع 

واطلب من الاعضاء ان يضعوا ما يعرفونه من طرق مختلفة به = وللاسف اعلم ان النتيجة ستكون سلبية 

ولكن الله المستعان

=============


تحويل الماء الى وقود تعنى تفكك جزئ الماء الى عناصره غازى الاكسجين و غاز الهيدروجين 
الذين يتحدان معا كوقود ليعودا مرة اخرى ماء صالح للشرب 

فهذه من خصائص وصفات الماء 

والان كيف يمكن الحصول على الهيدروجين من الماء لاستخدامه كوقود 

اكتشف تلك الطريقة احد العلماء سنه 1985 
اسمه *Marvin L. Cohen*

ولنتعرف عليه من هنا
*Marvin L. Cohen* (born Montreal in March 3, 1935) is a Canadian-born American physicist. He is a professor of condensed matter physics and materials science at the University of California, Berkeley. Nobel laureate Robert B. Laughlin studied under John D. Joannopoulos, a student of Cohen's.
Cohen received his PhD from the University of Chicago in 1964. He has received the Oliver E. Buckley Prize in 1979, the Julius Edgar Lilienfeld Prize in 1994, and the National Medal of Science in 2001. He is a member of the National Academy of Sciences, and in 2005, he served as President of the American Physical Society. He is noted for studies of materials.[1]




و قد اكتشف ان عنصر الكربون = الفحم = اذا اتحد مع غاز النيتروجين 



فنحصل على مركب جديد اسمه 


carbon nitride















هذا المركب الجديد ان تم وضعه بالماء وتعريضه الى اشعة الشمس فانه يعمل على تحرير روابط جزئ الماء ليتحرر الهيدروجين 


ويتم تجميع الغاز واستخدامه كوقود 

الروابط والصور 
*Beta carbon nitride*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beta_carbon_nitride

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beta_carbon_nitride


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي واستاذ فجر طول بالك مثلما عهدك ولحد علمي والله اعلم يوضع الاسيد كعامل مساعد في التحليل للخلايا الكهربائية فما رايك الذي يهمني واشكرك على مساهماتك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يونيو 2009)

صلاح الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي واستاذ فجر طول بالك مثلما عهدك ولحد علمي والله اعلم يوضع الاسيد كعامل مساعد في التحليل للخلايا الكهربائية فما رايك الذي يهمني واشكرك على مساهماتك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


وعليكم السلام
ماهو الاسيد ؟

اريد الرمز العلمى = الكيميائي له 

وشكرا


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (21 يونيو 2009)

ارجوا اعادة النضر بالمشاركة وهي عبارة عن سؤال لمرور الموضوع علي مر الكرام في موقع وخصوصا اختصاصي ميكانيك فاذا كان الجواب لطالب السؤال بهذه الطريقة فانا اسف للمشاركة والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 يونيو 2009)

وهل يتم تشكيل هذا المركب دائماً بهذا التوضع والبنية الجزيئية والفراغية دائما ً أم نحتاج إلى ظروف معينة للحصول عليه هكذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 يونيو 2009)

لقد طلبت في اول الموضوع مزيد من المعلومات 
وبالاخص من الاخوة الاعضاء المتخصصين فى مجال الكيمياء 


لان معلوماتى عنه ليست كاملة 
Carbon Nitride Solid (C3N4)


فالموضوع مازال في طور البحث لدى 

واتمنى من الاخوة الاعضاء ان يوضحوا لنا المزيد او يضعوا لنا روابط مفيده لهذا الموضوع


----------



## عصام نورالدين (30 يونيو 2009)

ننتظر الزملاء الكيميائيين لإبداء آرائهم ووضع مشاركاتهم في هذا المجال ........


----------



## NADEER76 (24 يناير 2010)

*ewfrwfe*

fdfwe erre rt r4r5 yhrt rt hrhtr hrrhthhrt


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يناير 2010)

العالم مكتشف هذه الطريقة هو يهودي أمريكي صهيوني ........


----------



## d.salah30 (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم للموضوع المفيد


----------



## omar abdelsadek (31 يناير 2010)

ننتظر الزملاء الكيميائيين


----------



## شريقو (15 فبراير 2010)

كيف حال شباب انا من غزة اعملت تجربة تحليل المياة الي وجبت عشر دوائر ستيلستين وفصلت الدوائر بعضهم عن بعض وشبكت سلك سالب علي دائرتين وسلك الموجب علي دائرتين وعملت دوائر علي التوازي بوصل اسلاك ونيجة العملية بطيئة جدا


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (16 فبراير 2010)

موضوع يستحق العناء والبحث سابحث عن المركب نتريت الكاربون هذا ولنا عودة ان شاء الله .


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (17 فبراير 2010)

*تحضير نتريد الكاربون*

اخي العزيز فجر الصباح الاخوة المشتركين متابعة للموضوع المهم نشرت في ملتقى المهندسين الكمياويين حول طريقة تحضير المركب ( نتريد الكاربون ) وكانت هناك ردود حول طريقة التحضير يمكنكم الاطلاع والمواصلة .
كما ارجو من ادارة الملتقى تثبيت الموضوع لاهمية البحث خصوصا ان العالم مقبل على نفاذ البترول خلال 20 - 42 عام . 
الرابط التالي يقود للموضوع المنشور :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181176.html


----------



## مودى هندى (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .. واعتقد اننا فى القريب العاجل سنشهد تطورا ملحوظا فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو عزام f16 (1 مارس 2010)

سيارة الهيدرجين مكلفة جدا ولا يمكن خفض التكلفة في المستقبل القريب


----------



## nartop (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله و بركاته بتمرير دائرة الرنين الكهربائي على الماء يمكننا فصله الى عناصره الاولية اوكسجين و الهيدروجين الذي يستخدم كوقود للمولدات الكهربائية


----------



## محمد 122 (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم على حد علمي ان هذا الموضوع يندرج تحت موضوع فصل الماء الى هيدروجين واكسجين محفز بالطاقة الشمسية photocatalytic water splitting
وهناك مواد عديده واعدة في هذا المجال على سبيل المثال اكسيد التيتانيوم المدعم باكسيد يحتوي على عنصر من العناصر الانتقالية ولكي نحكم على ان هذه المادة جيده ام لا يجب ان نعرف 
1- معدل انتاج الهيدروجين
2- عدد ساعات التشغيل لهذه المادة قبل ان تحتاج الى اعادة تحفيز
والله الموفق وهو من المواضيع الهامة بالنسبة لنا لان الله حبانا بمعدلات سطوع شمسية عالية ويجب علينا التفكير الجاد لاستغلالها لانتاج طاقة نظيفة
والسلام عليكم


----------

